# Metal Music from Dexter Season 7 - Episode 3



## sh4z (Oct 23, 2012)

Can anyone identify the music from the episode played at Speltzers house.

Ive tried searching for lyrics but the song is pretty muffled. It's gonna bug me until i figure it out 

Night night f***face
---- yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Starts off at 46:56 with a nice Scream and some pounding drums  continues drummer hits the snare pretty hard at 48:xx
Intro riff ends at 47:
Broke out the lie for another ... (?)
Some things I think I can hear from the song
For another
tell me
melt (lend?)your eyes
(fantisize?) you never existed 
close your eyes, say goodbye you never existed (resisted?)
close your eyes ... you never existed
i never wanted you to need .. (me to?) . say your word (say the word?)(your sorry?)
still your 
...grace
run inside
kill em scared
your psycho ... (?)
close your eyes fantsize you never existed (?)
everday
see your face all dripping sweat 
50:22 End relevance.

Dexter Music - Season 7: "Buck the System" - TuneFind

What death metal music plays in killers house in Dexter s07 e03 ? - Yahoo! Answers

Found these but no answer yet. Music suggested is waaay off. lol

image relevant


----------



## oompa (Oct 23, 2012)

yeah I saw the episode, didn't pay too much attention and I've deleted the ep now, but from my very poor memory, wasn't that Robb Flynn singing?


----------



## wankerness (Oct 23, 2012)

Is there any clip of the scene online?


----------



## sh4z (Oct 23, 2012)

Yep. There is. Google-fu should get you there. I'm not going to link anything here though 

Robb Flynn, interesting suggestion. I was thinking since I don't recognize the lyrics it might be a custom job just for this episode


----------



## wankerness (Oct 23, 2012)

Well maybe I just got a terrible rip, but the audio was too bad to really hear much of anything of the music through that part. The dialogue and SFX were crystal clear, but the music was just vague and muddy. It does sound sorta like Rob Flynn but I think it's a second-rate Machine Head ripoff instead of anything actually by them. This is aided by finding a thread about Dexter on the Machine Head forums that never mentions anything other than "stupid metal music" in its discussion of the episode, but maybe Machine Head's own fans are not good at IDing their songs! I also think if it was a real band they would have made the audio clearer instead of burying it under tons of filters and effects (it's even harder to hear when they're in the house with the music than when it's muffled and they're hearing it from outside).

On a related note, man this show has really gotten terrible. That whole scene was filmed like a Saw knockoff with the idiotic viking guy grabbing deb's feet from unlikely angles, etc. I can't believe I used to like it back in season 2/3 :X


----------



## sh4z (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah I wouldn't have said machine head from the start. Yeah I hear what your saying about the "real band" mmm I wouldn't mind hearing the full song if there is one.

Something about the facial expression on the guy makes you think hes a complete idiot. The scene wasn't thought out very well.

Sorta disappointed a little bit with it so far. Hated the last cliffhanger  I still like the show though.


----------



## anomynous (Oct 24, 2012)

what the fuck, the show's the best it's been since season 4.


Far from terrible. Season 6 was terrible.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 24, 2012)

I made it through 5 and gave up. I didn't hate it but it was aggressively stupid and was clearly in need of some kind of endgame. Instead we're still on "uh oh, there's NO WAY that dexter is going to get out of THIS pickle, they're going to catch him for sure!" every episode.


----------



## anomynous (Oct 24, 2012)

So you have watched Season 7 or not?






Also I'm aware this is kinda off topic.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 24, 2012)

anomynous said:


> So you have watched Season 7 or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, just this episode cause of this topic


----------



## sh4z (Oct 24, 2012)

It's still airing so .. gotta wait for the next one!  So i suppose the question is "Are you watching Season 7" Yes!!


----------



## anomynous (Oct 24, 2012)

wankerness said:


> Nope, just this episode cause of this topic


It's the only episode that's been like what you described, they cut out that "danger of getting caught" every week.



Because of the season 6 ending, it's not necessary anymore.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 25, 2012)

Is it not listed in the closing credits?


----------



## wankerness (Oct 25, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Is it not listed in the closing credits?



Nah, they never list anything useful in those. Sometimes it turns up on imdb a few months after the fact.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll have to re-watch it, but Soundgarden's new tune "Been Gone Too Long" (or been away, whatever) was on Sons Of Anarchy tuesday night! Think that's the first time they've used a song from a major name artist instead of canned tracks anyone can use.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 25, 2012)

I thought this was gonna be some spam.


----------



## sh4z (Oct 25, 2012)

yeah I tried reading the credits ... nothing useful in there lol.


----------



## Vinnydude (Dec 1, 2012)

Going off the Rob Flynn thing, could it be this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUy4ihVsI_0


----------



## bigredmetfan (Dec 1, 2012)

My brother and I are always joking about this part in that episode...we just found it so funny that all of a sudden the lights go out in the house, a strobe light
Comes on and this grindcore music comes on....I know it's
Definetley not machine head


----------



## Vinnydude (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't even watch Dexter but a mate had asked on facebook and I thought to myself, 'Oh this is going to be so easy!' LOL

But yeah, google brought me here and even the god like members of ss.org don't know! geez!


----------



## Hannah (Dec 31, 2012)

Can anyone else help on this one? I have searched (a lot) but to no avail.

Here is the link for the episode: Dexter Season 7 Episode 3 Streaming Online | Dexter Season 7. The song plays from 48:00 to 50:20.

Thanks ;]


----------



## PettyThief (Dec 31, 2012)

Loved loved the past season! My favorite show. I don't know the song either though.


----------



## sh4z (Jan 2, 2013)

Can't wait for the next episode!


----------



## Flawd (Aug 22, 2013)

I know this is very old, but 2 days ago someone found it and posted a reply to Reddit.



Credit: avitus5000 comments on Anyone discover the metal song in S07E03 "Buck the System" yet?


----------



## R Q (Jan 16, 2019)

You're welcome.


----------

